# Wife's best Bass yet!



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Got a late start Saturday but it turned out great. Wife and I ran up Escambia River with the intent to fish only places we have never fished. 
After a good run i spotted a little place that looked promising. (You know that place... We have all seen that place. It doesn't always turn out to be true though.) Well I eased the trolling motor over buzzed quietly into the mouth of this muddy creek. My Wife chose her trusty worm so I picked up a top water. After making a few cast i feel the boat rock a little and I hear the distinct sound of braid being reeled in with excitement. I turned to see the rod bowed big time and my Wife grinning ear to ear. The Bass and her were at a stalemate from moment to moment. She did not horse it at all. It was a give and take right up to the moment I laid down on the deck and put my hand in that bucket of a mouth and pulled that big girl out of the water. The very first place we stopped on her third cast my Wife landed her biggest Bass to date.
Needless to say I was and am a proud Husband. My Wife has fished with me through freezing rain, tornados, flooding rains and heat waves. The only thing she says is where are we fishing next. 
She definitely has earned that Bass. The bass was released to be caught again.


----------



## cvstrat (Mar 30, 2015)

Congrats man. Good to have a partner in crime who can hold their own out there!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice bass. Glad to see they are biting.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice one...looks to be about 3-4 lbs...did you weigh her?


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I hope you appreciate her fishing with you. My mom was a great fisherlady, and could cast as well as my dad and I. Teach a wife to love fishing, and you have the perfect fishing partner!


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Dang, she looks like a keeper!


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

barefoot said:


> Nice one...looks to be about 3-4 lbs...did you weigh her?


Did not have a scale with us but we were thinking a little over three. The Wife and I watch Major League Fishing a lot and try to guess the weight. She is pretty good and I am nor so bad. So we are going with 3lbs 3 ounces. "Do you agree." Lol!!!


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

RMS said:


> Dang, she looks like a keeper!


She is definitely a keeper!


----------



## Shellcracker78 (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice! Congrats! Does she have a sister?!?!?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice Bass.
WTG 
Whyme 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to get her up there and catch a nice un Shane.... congrats on time well spent!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Great wife and fish!


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Congrats. My wife fishes with me all the time and its great that we both enjoy it. I think when women get the hang of casting a bait they are more consistent than us men. I know mine does a lot of fishing while I am squirrel hunting with my crank bait. LOL


----------

